# c02 diffusion



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

I'd like to hear some opinions on what methods of c02 diffusion you guys are using and think is best. I have a 10 gallon tank and I have used glass style diffusers with diy c02, but I am just unhappy with their performance. What would you suggest I do? Keep in mind that this is a small tank so the less clutter in the tank the better. I may set up a pressurized system in the future depending on $$$$


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you aren't using a high output system (which you shouldn't be) an Aquaclear filter works very well and will difuse all of the CO2 before any bubbles escape to the atmosphere. Some however will be lost as the water is exposed to the atmosphere being poured back in the tank but I've found this to be minimal. Feeding it into a powerhead also worked for me but there were alot of microbubbles which were annoying. Feeding into a cannister is probably the single best way to do it for your needs, but probably excessive for a 10 gallon tank


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i inject it into the intake of my internal powerfilter, its just a small powerhead with a prefilter.
the bubbles just dissapear and i get more co2 than i would ever want, i even have to run a bubble stone just to keep the co2 levels down.
James


----------

